# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  دانلود کنید :::: سورس یه برنامه کامل مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه با 40 فرم

## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام دوستان
امروز میخوام سورس یه برنامه کامل رو برای دوستان برنامه نویس اینجا قرار بدم. این برنامه ، برنامه مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه هست. 40 فرم داره و 13 گزارش کریستال ریپورت. چند نسخه ازش رو فروختم و داره استفاده میشه.
امکانات برنامه : (دوستان فقط کمی طولانی هست چون این امکاناتو برای فروش تو سایتم قرار دادم و نمیخوام دوباره کاری بشه و همونارو کپی میکنم ) : 

    این نرم افزار از هفت بخش اصلی  تشکیل شده است و هر بخش هم به قسمت های کلی زیر تقسیم می گردد : 

مدیریت خرید : خرید ، فروشندگان ، چک های صادره ، لیست خریدها

 مدیریت فروش : فروش ، مشتریان ، چک های وارده ، لیست فروش ها

 انبار : انبار سیمکارت ، انبار گوشی ، انبار انواع لوازم جانبی

درآمد و هزینه ها : درآمد ، هزینه ها

تعمیرات : پذیرش ، لیست سفارشات

کاربران

تنظیمات

* مدیریت خرید ---> قسمت خرید :* در این قسمت میتوانید سبد خریدی متشکل از تعداد دلخواهی سیم کارت ، گوشی و  یا هر نوع لوازم جانبی (باتری ، قاب ، کریستال و ... که خودتان می توانید  این انواع را در قسمت تنظیمات برنامه تعریف کنید) تشکیل دهید ، قبل از  تأیید سبد می توانید خلاصه ای از سبد را مشاهده کرده ، مبلغ سبد را که بطور  خودکار محاسبه می شود بصورت نقدی ، اقساطی و یا از طریق چک یا چک هایی  پرداخت نمایید. بعد از تأیید سبد خرید ، اجناس داخل آن به انبار فروشگاه  اضافه می شوند. + ...

*مدیریت خرید ---> قسمت فروشندگان* : در این قسمت شما می توانید لیست فروشندگانی را که از آنان خرید می کنید  مشاهده کنید ، از طریق جستجوی سریع می توانید با وارد کردن فقط چند حرف از  نام فروشنده آنرا بیابید ، در این قسمت می توانید لیستی دلخواه از  فروشندگان را چاپ نموده ، مشخصات فروشنده جدیدی را به لیست اضافه کرده و یا  فروشنده ای را از لیست حذف نمایید ، همچنین می توانید لیست تمام خرید های  انجام شده از فروشنده مورد نظرتان را همراه کل مبالغ پرداخت شده نقدی و غیر  نقدی ، چک های صادر شده و همچنین جزئیات هر خرید (مثل اجناس داخل آن ،  هزینه تمام شده ، تاریخ خرید و ...) را مشاهده ، ویرایش و چاپ نمایید. +  ...

*مدیریت خرید ---> قسمت چک های صادره* : در این قسمت می توانید به طور پیش فرض لیست تمام چک های صادره را مشاهده  نمایید ، از طریق جستجوی سریع فقط با وارد کردن چند حرف از شماره چک آنرا  بیابید ، و یا از طریق جستجوی پیشرفته لیست مورد نظرتان را فیلتر نمایید  ،در جستجوی پیشرفته در هر قسمت ، می توانید با هر تعداد شرط دلخواه که با  هم دیگر به صورت AND و OR پیوند می دهید ، لیست مورد نظرتان را فیلتر  نمایید و سپس آنرا چاپ و یا .. (مثلاً لیست چک های صادر شده مهرماه را چاپ  کنید و ... ) در این قسمت همچنین می توانید یک چک را ویرایش کنید (مثلاً  آنرا به حالت برگشت خورده یا وصول شده ببرید) و یا حذف نمایید. + ...

*مدیریت خرید ---> قسمت لیست خرید ها* : در این جا می توانید بطور پیش فرض لیست تمامی خرید های انجام شده را مشاهده  نمایید ، از طریق جستجوی سریع و پیشرفته به خرید مورد نظرتان دست یابید ،  جزئیات کامل هر سبد خرید را مشاهده یا ویرایش نمایید (حتی قیمت خرید یک  قطعه از لوازم جانبی سبد خرید) ، یک مورد جدید دیگر به سبد خرید اضافه کنید  (برنامه بطور خودکار با افزودن مورد جدید به سبد ، هزینه سبد را محاسبه و  تغییر می دهد) ، چک های صادر شده هر خرید را مشاهده و ویرایش کنید ، چک  جدید برای سبد صادر کنید ، همچنین می توانید با حذف یک سبد خرید تمام اجناس  خریداری شده آنرا از انبار حذف نمایید (البته نرم افزار به طور هوشمند  اجناسی از سبد را که به فروش رفته اند شناسایی کرده و از حذف آنان جلوگیری  می کند) ، همچنین می توانید لیست تمام خرید ها و یا لیستی دلخواه از  خریدهایتان را از طریق جستجوی پیشرفته فیلتر کرده و سپس چاپ نمایید. + ...

*مدیریت فروش ---> فروش* : در اینجا می توانید سبد فروشی متشکل از انواع مختلف اجناس با تعداد دلخواه  ایجاد کرده به فروش برسانید ، جنسی را از انبار انتخاب کرده ، به سبد  فروشتان اضافه کنید ، مشتری مورد نظرتان را تنها با وارد کردن چند حرف از  نامش بیابید ، مبلغ سبد را که بطور خودکار توسط برنامه محاسبه میشود به  صورت نقدی ، چک و یا اقساط دریافت نمایید ، و قبل از تأیید سبد خلاصه ای از  سبد را مشاهده نمایید. + ...

*مدیریت فروش ---> مشتریان* : در این قسمت می توانید لیست مشتریانتان همراه مشخصاتشان (آدرس ، تلفن و  ...) را مشاهده کنید ، مشتری جدیدی اضافه ، حذف و یا ویرایش نمایید ،  همچنین می توانید لیست تمام خرید های هر مشتری را همراه با کل مبالغ  پرداختی و مبالغ بدهکار مشاهده نمایید ، یا چک های آنان را مشاهده و ویرایش  نمایید(مثلاً برگشت بزنید) ، همچنین لیستی دلخواه از مشتریانتان را از  طریق جستجو می توانید فیلتر کرده و چاپ کنید + ...

*مدیریت فروش ---> چکهای دریافتی(وارده)* : خلاصه : در این قسمت هم مانند قسمت چک های صادر انواع عملیات و جستجو ها را  می توانید روی چک های وارده انجام دهید.

*مدیریت فروش ---> لیست فروش ها* : در اینجا می توانید همه فروش های انجام شده را با جزئیات کامل مشاهده ،  ویرایش و یا چاپ کنید ، سبد فروش مورد نظرتان را براحتی از طریق جستجوی  پیشرفته با سریع بیابید و ... ، همچنین شما می توانید اقدام با  استرداد(بازگشت) یک فروش نمایید که در این صورت اجناس سبد فروش بطور خودکار  به انبار اضافه می شوند ، همچنین می توانید فقط با یک کلیک روی سبد فروش ،  فاکتوری کامل و زیبا را برای مشتری چاپ کنید + ...

*انبار* : در این بخش می توانید تمام اجناس داخل انبار فروشگاه را اعم از : سیمکارت ،  گوشی و انواع لوازم جانبی مشاهده نمایید ، از طریق جستجوی پیشرفته و سریع  لیست مورد نظرتان را فیلتر و چاپ نمایید ، حتی لیستی از سیمکارت های موجود  را به صورت زیبا و درشت جهت نمایش و اعلان چاپ کنید و ... همچنین هر قلم  کالای انبار را می توانید با مشاهده تمام جزئیات ویرایش و ذخیره کنید + ...

*درآمد ---> درآمد حاصل از فروش* : در این قسمت می توانید تنها با یک کلیک فروش های : امروز ، این ماه ، امسال  و ... همچنین فروش یک بازه زمانی دلخواه را مشاهده کنید ، برنامه بطور  خودکار و هوشمند سرمایه استفاده شده در این فروش ها را که می تواند متشکل  از انواع مختلف لوازم باشد را محاسبه و همچنین سود حاصل از فروش ها را  محاسبه می کند ، همچنین میتوانید این لیست درآمد را چاپ کرده و یا جزئیات  کامل هر سبد فروش را مشاهده ، ویرایش و یا چاپ کنید + ...

*در آمد ---> هزینه ها* : در این جا می توانید هزینه های صرف شده را با جزئیات کامل وارد کنید (مثلاً  تاریخ ، مبلغ ، بابت چی ، نام پرداخت کننده و ...) ، از طریق جستجوی سریع و  یا پیشرفته هزینه ها را جستجو کنید (مثلاً هزینه هایی که بابت اجاره و  توسط یک فرد خاص و در یک بازه زمانی مشخص پرداخت شده است!) ، چاپ و یا  ویرایش کنید ، هزینه جدیدی را اضافه و یا حذف نمایید و + ...

*بخش تعمیرات* : این قسمت از نرم افزار خود به تنهایی توسط شرکت ها و یا افراد دیگر به  عنوان یک برنامه مجزا به فروش می رسد و می تواند تمام اعمال لازم برای  مدیریت یک مرکز تعمیرات تلفن همراه را انجام دهد.

*بخش تعمیرات ---> پذیرش* : در این قسمت می توانید گوشی تلفن همراهی را به تعمیرگاه وارد کنید ، مشخصات  گوشی ، تاریخ ورود و تحویل ، مشخصات کامل تحویل دهنده ، و ایرادات گوشی را  فقط با انتخاب (نه تایپ) به لیستی از ایرادات اضافه کنید (بدون محدودیت) و  یا همچنین قطعات همراه گوشی را باز به لیستی اضافه کنید بدون حتی یک کلمه  تایپ (فقط کافیست در قسمت تنظیمات ، لیست ایرادات و یا قطعات همراه گوشی را  مشخص کنید تا هنگام پذیرش مجبور به تایپ نباشد) و ... بعد از ورود اطلاعات  می توانید رسید دو برگی را چاپ نمایید. + ...

*بخش تعمیرات ---> لیست سفارشات* : در این جا می توانید لیست تمام سفارشات تعمیرات را مشاهده کنید ، اگر در  ورود اطلاعات اشتباه کرده اید می توانید یک سفارش تعمیر را دوباره مشاهده و  ویرایش کنید ، از طریق جستجوهای پیشرفته و سریع تعمیری را بیابید ، می  توانید وضعیت ایرادات گوشی را فقط به صورت انتخابی تعیین کنید (برطرف شد ،  نشد و ..) ، همچنین می توانید قطعات مصرف شده برای هر تعمیر را به راحتی  چند کلیک تعیین کنید ، لیست را چاپ کنید و ... + ...

*کاربران* : در این قسمت می توانید کاربر جدیدی ایجاد کنید ، یا کاربری را ویرایش و یا  حذف کنید و همچنین لیست تمام ورود های هر کاربر را مشاهده نمایید ، هر  کاربر می تواند دارای تصویری باشد و البته فقط کاربران نوع اصلی (نه نوع  محدود به این قسمت ها دسترسی دارند) + ...
اینم لینک دانلودش : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/24233375...hop_oledb.html

برای اجرای اول هم یوزرنیم و هم پسوورد : raman هستن.
این هم چند تا تصویر از برنامه که ضمیمه کردم :

راستی برای اونایی که وب هم کار میکنن ، سورس یه برنامه تحت وب با ASP.NET  رو توی این تاپیک قرار دادم بردارین و حالشو ببرین :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=210024




-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## amirpub

کاش برنامه را به جای یک فایل 23 مگابایتی به چند فایل کوچکتر تقسیم میکردید که دانلودش برای ما دایال آپی ها هم امکانپذیر باشه.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

اینم لینکهای دانلود برای دایال آپی های گل :
بخش اول : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24299098...hoppart01.html
بخش دوم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/24299684...hoppart02.html
بخش سوم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/24312509...hoppart03.html
بخش چهارم
http://www.4shared.com/file/24313075...hoppart04.html
و اینم بخش پنجم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/24313686...hoppart05.html



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوست عزيز
ممنون از برنامه كه گزاشتي اما هنگام اجرا error ميده ؟

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

دقیقاً میشه بگی کی ارور میده؟ 



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## AliRezaPro

برای من هم ،همین ارور رو میده.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

در فرم F_Login و د رویداد Load کدهای قبلی رو با کدهای زیر جایگزین کنید ببینیم چی میشه :

try
{
    con.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=\"" + Application.StartupPath + @"\data\db_mobileShop.mdb" + "\"";
    DateTime milady = DateTime.Now;
    DateTime shamsi = useFull.MiladiToShamsi(milady.Month, milady.Day, milady.Year);
    todayDateTime = shamsi;
    tbDate.Text = DateToString(shamsi);
    string[] speech = FindSpeech();
    if (speech.Length == 2)
    {
        lbl_owner.Text = speech[1];
        lbl_owner.Left -= lbl_owner.Size.Width;
        lbl_speech.Text = speech[0];
        lbl_speech.Left -= lbl_speech.Size.Width;
    }
}
catch(Exception ex)
{
    MessageBox.Show(ex.Message, "پیام خطا", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Error);
}



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sky_in_iran

فرقي نكرد بازم پيغام خطا داد !!!
تو اين خط پيغام ميده : 

if (CheckSerialNumber(hash))

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> فرقي نكرد بازم پيغام خطا داد !!!
> تو اين خط پيغام ميده : 
> 
> if (CheckSerialNumber(hash))


خب دوست من توی کدای جدیدی که گفتم اون لاین و لاین های مرتبط رو حذفش کردم. ببینین من توی این فرم سریال نامبر رو که در یه فایل قرار داره چک میکنم ، در این فایل سریال هارد سیستم و کد منحصر به فرد مربوط به اون که با یه برنامه KeyGen که خودم نوشم ایجاد میشه قرار داره.
حالا یه کاره دیگه بکنین برین توی پوشه Debug فایلی به اسم programKey.rmn رو پاکش کنین و با همون کد های قبلی دوباره اجرا کنین ببینیم چی میشه؟
میدونم چی میشه تصویر اول از تصاویر ضمیمه رو ببینین :
حالا با برنامه KeyGen باید یه کد فعالسازی براش بسازیم و به مشتریمون بدیم که این کد فقط به درد خودش میخوره نه همسایش :لبخند گشاده!:  حالا گرفتین قضیه چیه؟؟؟؟
برای اینکه بهتون یه حال حسابی بدم برنامه KeyGen رو هم دانلود کنید :*
این لینک کار نمیکرد ، برو به پست بعدی*





-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## AliRezaPro

> The file is suspected of illegal or copyrighted  content.


لطفا جای دیگری اپلود بفرمایید/.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

حجمش کمه همینجا میذارمش :



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام من اجرا کردم هیج خطای نمیده واین فرم باز میشه چطوری وارد بشم

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام من اجرا کردم هیج خطای نمیده واین فرم باز میشه چطوری وارد بشم


با همون کدای اصلی اجراش کردی؟ یا تغییراتی بهش دادی؟



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

همون اصلی و هیچ تغیری ندادم

----------


## debugger

قفل برنامه خیلی اذیت می کنه منم مشکل *دل شکسته* عزیز را دارم . فرم لاگین میاد و همه چی disable هست . نه اکتیو میخواد نه رجیستر میخواد همون اول هم فرم لاگین میاد و همه چی غیر فعال هست

برای حل این مشکل و رها شدن از شر قفل و اکنیو سازی و دیگر مسائل

در داخل کد های فرم 
F_Login
تابع 
CheckSerialNumber را پیدا کنید

و انرا به صورت زیر تغییر دهید



private bool CheckSerialNumber(Hashtable hash)
{
bool res = false;
string serial = hash["serial"].ToString();
string activationCode = hash["activationCode"].ToString().Remove(5, 20);
if ((serial != C_Usefull.hardSignature()) && (activationCode == C_Usefull.GetActivationCode(serial)))
//if ((serial == C_Usefull.hardSignature()) && (activationCode == C_Usefull.GetActivationCode(serial)))
res = true;
return res;
}
 
دستوری را که به توضیحات تبدیل کردم . کد اصلی برنامه است که باید به صورت بالا نوشته بشه یعنی بجای == باید بنویسی =! 

حالا یک save بگیرید و پروژه را اجرا کنید می بینید همه چی Enable شده و با رمز عبور raman و نام کاربری raman وارد برنامه شوید

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

دوستان من بطور پیش فرض یه فایل بنام programKey.rmn در پوشه Debug قرار دادم اونو پاک کنید و دوباره با برنامه KeyGen که گذاشتم یه کد فعالسازی بگیرین. بعداً اگه درست نشد فعلاً مثل دوستمون debuger قفل رو دور بزنین تا بعد. :لبخند: 
اگه درست نشد تغییرات لازم رو خودم میدم و براتون میذارم اینجا.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
با تشکر از برنامه
عبور از قفل با توجه به وجود سورس خیلی راحته
فقط کافیه در frmLogin بخش مربوط به جستجوی فایل و شروط رو rem کنید.


گزارشات رو خیلی خوب در آوردید.
منظورم انعطاف پذیری اونهاست
استفاده از dataSet به عنوان منبع داده گزارشات و ارسال دستورات بانک اطلاعاتی برای نمایش گزارشات یک انتخاب عاقلانست. این کار باعث میشه بعدا به مشکل عدم اتصال به بانک در توزیع برنامه بر نخورید
در مورد معماری برنامه و مشکلات اون اگه مایل بودید در پستهای بعدی خواهم گفت

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام
> با تشکر از برنامه
> عبور از قفل با توجه به وجود سورس خیلی راحته
> فقط کافیه در frmLogin بخش مربوط به جستجوی فایل و شروط رو rem کنید.
> 
> 
> گزارشات رو خیلی خوب در آوردید.
> منظورم انعطاف پذیری اونهاست
> استفاده از dataSet به عنوان منبع داده گزارشات و ارسال دستورات بانک اطلاعاتی برای نمایش گزارشات یک انتخاب عاقلانست. این کار باعث میشه بعدا به مشکل عدم اتصال به بانک در توزیع برنامه بر نخورید
> در مورد معماری برنامه و مشکلات اون اگه مایل بودید در پستهای بعدی خواهم گفت


در مورد معماری برنامه شما درست می فرمایین. بیشتر اشکالاتشو میدونم ، اشکالات زیادی داره چون اولین ویندوز اپلیکیشنی بود که نوشتم و الان سورسشو واسه دوستان گذاشتم. 
از همه دوستان میخوام هر اشکالی داشت اینجا بذارن و راه صحیح کار کردنشو هم بگن.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## yardel

دوست خوبم ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید .پس چرا DataBase نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

لينك كار نمي كنه يا من نميتونم دانلود كنم ؟

----------


## javad_r_85

سلام . خدا قوت .

ولی کی میره این همه راهو 22 مگ اونم بدون قابلیت توقف من لینک دانلود را مستقیم کردم با سرعت خوب 
لینک هم تا یک ماه معتبر است دانلود کنید حالشو ببرید

دانلود

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوست عزيز ميشه فونتهايي كه استفاده كردي بزاري تا ما هم ظاهر زيبايي مثل عكسها از برنامه شما داشته باشيم ؟

----------


## Mohandes2009

واسه من یه پیام خطا میده وقتی اوکی میکنم فرم لاگین باز میشه و نمیشه هیچی نوشت انگاری کنترل هاش قفله!!

شما که زحمت میکشی یه بررسی بکن _ مرسی

----------


## yardel

آقا برنامه شما بانک اطلاعاتی نداره؟پس چرا قرار نمی دید؟

----------


## dab_hrd

با سلام و تشكر بابت برنامه خوبتان
اينجانب مبتدي بوده و به در حد مختصر به برنامه نويسي C#‎ آشنايي دارم و بر نامه شما بروي سيستم اينجانب اجرا نمي شود و پيام نسخه قديمي داده مي شود خواهشمند است در اينخصوص مرا ياري نمائيد با تشكر

----------


## az.heidarzadeh

سلام ، ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید اما این بانک اطلاعاتیش چیه چطور باید ارتباط رو برقرار کرد؟
ممنون ...

----------


## yardel

آقا دست شما درد نکنه از لطفتون.

شما که زحمت این کارو کشیدید و در اختیار سایت گذاشتید ای کاش فایل های dll رو هم با سورشون می گذاشتید.مثلا UseFull.dll

----------


## vahid_khasal

سلام 
خيلي برنامه خوب و جالبي بود
يه سوال تو اين برنامه از كدوم ورژن برنامه كريستال ريپورت استفاده شده

----------


## vahid_khasal

يعني كس نيست اينجا كمك كنه؟

من يه مشكلي ديگه هم دارم 
چطوري دات نت فرام ورك 2 رو به vs2010 اضافه كنم؟

----------


## dibazar

salam 
aya anbar ham baray in story neveshti.
man sakhtar bank et ro mikhastam

----------


## booye gandom

سلام دوست عزيز ممنون از پروژه كه گذاشتي يه مشكلي كه داره تاريخ فارسي يه روز جلو نشون ميده

----------


## saeedjafari

بادرود فراوان
فایل ها قابل دانلود نیستن
فیلتر شدن عزیز

ممنون میشم دوباره آپلود بفرمایید

 :بوس:

----------


## mohammad_2039

> بادرود فراوان
> فایل ها قابل دانلود نیستن
> فیلتر شدن عزیز
> 
> ممنون میشم دوباره آپلود بفرمایید


من هم نمیتونم دانلود کنم، اگه امکان داره لطف کنید مجددا آپلود کنید

----------


## vbnovin

لطفا استاد گرامی این سورس رو مجددا بذارید لینکش رو  

تا ما هم که تازه کارید  و الان رسیدیم ببینیم  ممنون   یا دوستانی که الان این برنامه رو دانلود کردن و همچنین برنامه سایت آموزشگاه رو لطفا  مجدد اون رو برامون آپ کنن  ..

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

تمام لینک های دانلود نرم افزار مشکل داره
اگر امکان داره بررسی نمایید

----------


## hossein_sh2008

با سلام
دوستان تمام لینکها مشکل داره اگه میشه دوباره آپلود کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Lich King

ببخشید لینکش خرابه از کجا اپ کنم ؟

----------


## ma.rad

لینک ها کار نمی دن فایل ها حذف شدن
دوباره آپ کنید

----------


## kafinetetaha

لینک ها خرابن دوست من

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

داداش لينكات خرابن لطفا درستشون بكن تو يه جاي ديگه اپلود كن اگر ميشه مستقيم اپلود كن اگرم نه كه همون مديا فاير بهتره

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

واوووووووووووووو تاريخ اين پست براي 3 سال قبل هستش دوستان..............
بايد خود مهندس رو بيابيم سورس رو ازش بگيريم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

ازون دوستايي كه سورس رو قبلا دانلود كردن لطفا تو همين انجمن برامون اپلود(ضميمه) كنيد

----------


## hr_3303

از دوستان عزیز ممنون میشم لینک دانلود را اصلاح کنند.
متشکرم.

----------


## maythammsp2000

آقا اين لينك خرابه.دانلود نميشه

----------


## mahian90

سلام به همه. لینک دانلود خرابه میشه یه بار دیگه آپلود کنید

----------


## mahian90

میتونید برای آپلود از سایت  upit.cc استفاده کنید

----------


## masoodz

سلام خسته نباشی
لینک دانلود غیر فعال هست . می تونی جا دیگه آپلود کنی ؟ ممنون

----------


## mjzsoft25

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام سورس یه برنامه کامل رو برای دوستان برنامه نویس اینجا قرار بدم. این برنامه ، برنامه مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه هست. 40 فرم داره و 13 گزارش کریستال ریپورت. چند نسخه ازش رو فروختم و داره استفاده میشه.
> امکانات برنامه : (دوستان فقط کمی طولانی هست چون این امکاناتو برای فروش تو سایتم قرار دادم و نمیخوام دوباره کاری بشه و همونارو کپی میکنم ) : 
> 
>     این نرم افزار از هفت بخش اصلی  تشکیل شده است و هر بخش هم به قسمت های کلی زیر تقسیم می گردد : 
> 
> مدیریت خرید : خرید ، فروشندگان ، چک های صادره ، لیست خریدها
> 
>  مدیریت فروش : فروش ، مشتریان ، چک های وارده ، لیست فروش ها
> ...


دوست عزیز لینک دانلود خرابه اگه میشه یه بار دیگه رو یه سایت بهتر آپلودش کن. :گریه:

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام من این برنامه رو بزحمت گیر اوردم و تمامی ارورهاش رو برطرف کردم و گزاشتم توی سایتم ولی برای دانلود باید عضو ویژه بشید(پرداخت اشتراک)
www.barnamenevisjavan.com

----------


## mjzsoft25

بابا یکی این فایلا رو آپلود کنه که ما هم بتونیم استفاده کنم. :گریه:  :گریه:  :عصبانی:

----------


## Ali0Boy

دوستان عزیز که این پروژه رو دارن، کسی نیست که اون رو آپلود کنه برا ما هم بزاره برای دانلود!! بابا ایول "به نام *mohammad.sakhidel* و با کام بعضی های دیگه" !!! بابا دست خوش.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

پست اول
http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/Cat/33

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/post/443

----------


## mahian90

> پست اول
> http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/Cat/33





> http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/post/443


یکی دیگه برنامه رو ساخته شما براش پول میگیرید !!!

----------


## andaron

آقا این حرکت خیلی زشتیه 
مدیرا برخورد کنند
چرا برای برنامه مردم پول می گیری

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

اول از همه برای برنامه هیچ گونه پولی دریافت نمیشه به هیچ وجه!
فقط برای مشاهده لینک ها پول دریافت میشه.
شمام ناراحتی اینقد واستا تا یکی بیاد یه پروژه بهت بده بعد تا 3 روز بشین ارور هاشو رفع کن
ادم راهی رو که بقیه رفتن دوباره نمیره

----------


## MehdiRah

با سلام 
از اینکه میبنم بازار دلال بازی و سود جوئی حتی توی این سایت که یکی از اولین سایتهای آموزشی برنامه نویسی است استفاده میشه بسیار متاثر شدم . جالب اینکه کدهای یکی از دوستان که نشانده فروتنی و وقار ایشان هست را در سایت خودشون قرار میدن و پول میگیرن !!! 

اینم برای اینکه این آقایان خوش به حالشون نشه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TnqDf2fA/...hop_oledb.html

----------


## ali.bahrami

> پست اول
> http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/Cat/33





> http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/post/443





> اول از همه برای برنامه هیچ گونه پولی دریافت نمیشه به هیچ وجه!
> فقط برای مشاهده لینک ها پول دریافت میشه.
> شمام ناراحتی اینقد واستا تا یکی بیاد یه پروژه بهت بده بعد تا 3 روز بشین ارور هاشو رفع کن
> ادم راهی رو که بقیه رفتن دوباره نمیره


دوست عزیز هیچ فرقی نمیکنه شما داری برای مشاهده لینکها پول میگیری .... ولی صاحب این برنامه ، برنامه اش را رایگان در اختیار دیگران قرار داده پس عملا کار شما خیلی پسندیده نیست.

----------


## ali.bahrami

> با سلام 
> از اینکه میبنم بازار دلال بازی و سود جوئی حتی توی این سایت که یکی از اولین سایتهای آموزشی برنامه نویسی است استفاده میشه بسیار متاثر شدم . جالب اینکه کدهای یکی از دوستان که نشانده فروتنی و وقار ایشان هست را در سایت خودشون قرار میدن و پول میگیرن !!! 
> 
> اینم برای اینکه این آقایان خوش به حالشون نشه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/TnqDf2fA/...hop_oledb.html


منم با نظر شما دوست عزیز موافقم ...

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

دوستان اگر خصومتی پیش اومده معضرت میخوام من بازم میگم برای هیچ سورسی پولی نمیگیرم من خودم اگر ببینم سورسی که من نوشتم رو با پول میفروشن ناراحت میشم ولی من میرم از وقتم میزنم و میشینم پشت کامپیوتر و با هزار زحمت سورس رو پیدا میکنم و برخی قابلیت هاشو اضافه میکنم و خطاهاش رو رفع میکنم بعد میزارم روی سایت و بخاطر این کارام پول میگیرم تازه پولی که گرفتم رو هم واسه خودم خرج نمیکنم همش رو واسه همون اعضای ویژه خرج میکنم
کلا زاته ایرانی اینه که چش اینو نداره ببینه که هم وطنش داره پیشرفت میکنه و....ایرانی ها همه چیو هلو برو تو گلو دوست دارن

----------


## ali.bahrami

دوست خوبم خدایی نکرده قصد جسارت نیست منم اگر حرفی زدم معذرت میخوام .
ولی نظر دوستان اینه که اون شخص کد و سورس برنامه اش را رایگان گذاشته
نظر بنده اینه که (البته خدایی نکرده جسارت نباشه فقط نظرم را میگم) شما هم میتونی به دو صورت عمل کنی یکی سورس اصلاح نشده را مجانی بزاری و برای سورس اصلاح شده پول دریافت کنی. اینجوری اگر کسی خواست خودش میشنه زحمت میکشه اصلاح میکنه 
اگر نخواست پول میده و از شما که زحمت اصلاح را کشیدی میخره
با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## mahian90

> دوست خوبم خدایی نکرده قصد جسارت نیست منم اگر حرفی زدم معذرت میخوام .
> ولی نظر دوستان اینه که اون شخص کد و سورس برنامه اش را رایگان گذاشته
> نظر بنده اینه که (البته خدایی نکرده جسارت نباشه فقط نظرم را میگم) شما هم میتونی به دو صورت عمل کنی یکی سورس اصلاح نشده را مجانی بزاری و برای سورس اصلاح شده پول دریافت کنی. اینجوری اگر کسی خواست خودش میشنه زحمت میکشه اصلاح میکنه 
> اگر نخواست پول میده و از شما که زحمت اصلاح را کشیدی میخره
> با تشکر فراوان.


این حرف دوستمون بهترین راه هست

----------


## Ali0Boy

دوستان سلام.
حسابی از همه ی عزیزان مخصوصا *MehdiRah* تشکر می کنم.
من دیدم این لینک که فرستاده بود، وقتی فری دانلود رو میزدی بعد از 20 ثانیه صفحه ای فیلتر شده باز می شد.
برای همین یه لینک مستقیم از اون گذاشتم فقط دوستان این لینک 15 روزه می باشد !!!
لینک دانلود : http://downloads.ir/Files/2550980/WA...Shop_oledb.rar

----------


## vof.ir

برای دانلود نام کاربری و کلمه عبور لازم دارد دوست عزیز!

----------


## ali.bahrami

اره دوست عزیز برای دانلود یوزر پسورد میخواد

----------


## mahian90

> دوستان سلام.
> حسابی از همه ی عزیزان مخصوصا *MehdiRah* تشکر می کنم.
> من دیدم این لینک که فرستاده بود، وقتی فری دانلود رو میزدی بعد از 20 ثانیه صفحه ای فیلتر شده باز می شد.
> برای همین یه لینک مستقیم از اون گذاشتم فقط دوستان این لینک 15 روزه می باشد !!!
> لینک دانلود : http://downloads.ir/Files/2550980/WA...Shop_oledb.rar


ممنون از شما بابت همکاری در ارتقا سطح دانش

برای دانلود فایل نیاز به رمز عبور است. لطفا رمز عبور را نیز قرار دهید. 

برای آپلود فایل با سرعت باورنکردنی و همیشگی متوانید از سایت upit.cc استفاده نمائید.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام برای رفع کدورت ها چندتا از اصلاحیه های سورس رو میگم دیتابیس رو در این ادرس قرار بدید(خودتون پوشه بسازید)
F:\C#‎‎\Projects\Windows Application\WA_mobileShop_oledb\WA_mobileShop_oled  b\bin\Debug\data\db_mobileShop.mdb
حالا دیتابیس رو با نرم افزار Access آفیس باز کنید و از منوی فایل گزینه Save as رو انتخاب کنید و نوع فرمت دیتابیس رو به Access 2002-2003 تغییر بدید و ذخیرش کنید.یوزر و پسورد برنامه رو هم از خود دیتابیس پیدا کنید

----------


## mahian90

> سلام برای رفع کدورت ها چندتا از اصلاحیه های سورس رو میگم دیتابیس رو در این ادرس قرار بدید(خودتون پوشه بسازید)
> F:\C#‎‎\Projects\Windows Application\WA_mobileShop_oledb\WA_mobileShop_oled  b\bin\Debug\data\db_mobileShop.mdb
> حالا دیتابیس رو با نرم افزار Access آفیس باز کنید و از منوی فایل گزینه Save as رو انتخاب کنید و نوع فرمت دیتابیس رو به Access 2002-2003 تغییر بدید و ذخیرش کنید.یوزر و پسورد برنامه رو هم از خود دیتابیس پیدا کنید


ما هنوز نتونستیم فایل رو دانلود کنیم شما اصلاحات رو میگید

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

خوب ببین برای یه سورس اینهمه الان الافی
اگر عضو تو اون سایت عضو شده بودی الان هزار بار دانلودش کرده بودی تازه این فایلی که شما میخوای دانلود کنی حجمش حدود 25 مگ هستش ولی اونی که من توی سایت گزاشتم حجمش 12 مگه(دیباگهارو حذف کردم و....) حالا بعد دانلود چند روز هم میخوای الاف برطرف کردن ارور ها بشی

----------


## mahian90

> خوب ببین برای یه سورس اینهمه الان الافی
> اگر عضو تو اون سایت عضو شده بودی الان هزار بار دانلودش کرده بودی تازه این فایلی که شما میخوای دانلود کنی حجمش حدود 25 مگ هستش ولی اونی که من توی سایت گزاشتم حجمش 12 مگه(دیباگهارو حذف کردم و....) حالا بعد دانلود چند روز هم میخوای الاف برطرف کردن ارور ها بشی


ببخشید ها اما شما اگه نمیخوای سورس رو بدی چرا هی تو تاپیک پست میزنی ؟

----------


## bluesky63

سلام
با تشکر از شما ولی لینکش خرابه پیغام                            The file link that you requested is not valid.میده تو صفحه.

----------


## morteza69

من دارم از اینجا دان میکنم
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TnqDf2fA/...hop_oledb.html
سرعت سرورش فوق العاده پایینه
راستش تازه تو انجمن عضو شدم
و گویا ازین پروژه سوءاستفاده شده و کس دیگه ای داره برای دان کردنش پول میگیره
هرکسی ک میخواد بگه بعد اینک دان کردم تو ی سایت توپ آپلود میکنم.....

موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## magic69

اگه امکان داره سورس رو آپلود کنید دوباره.ممنون

----------


## mohammad bayervand

کسی بدون مشکلش را دارد

----------


## mbza11

سلام.
دوستان می تونن به صورت مستقیم از سایت من بگیرن (حجم 22.7 مگابایت):
http://www.f2u.ir/WA_mobileShop_oledb.rar
راستی قابلیت رزیوم هم داره و می تونید با نرم افزار دانلود کنید.

تشکر یادتون نره. :خجالت:  :قلب:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

موفق باشید.

----------


## ehsan7007

تو دوتا سایت اپلودش کردم.
 لینک دانلود رایگان و سالم سورس برنامه ی مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه با 40 فرم

----------


## clupcd

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام سورس یه برنامه کامل رو برای دوستان برنامه نویس اینجا قرار بدم. این برنامه ، برنامه مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه هست. 40 فرم داره و 13 گزارش کریستال ریپورت. چند نسخه ازش رو فروختم و داره استفاده میشه.
> امکانات برنامه : (دوستان فقط کمی طولانی هست چون این امکاناتو برای فروش تو سایتم قرار دادم و نمیخوام دوباره کاری بشه و همونارو کپی میکنم ) : 
> 
>     این نرم افزار از هفت بخش اصلی  تشکیل شده است و هر بخش هم به قسمت های کلی زیر تقسیم می گردد : 
> 
> مدیریت خرید : خرید ، فروشندگان ، چک های صادره ، لیست خریدها
> 
>  مدیریت فروش : فروش ، مشتریان ، چک های وارده ، لیست فروش ها
> ...


اینطرم استاد پروژه به من این پروژه رو داده....
نمودار er اش رو مخوام 
یکی کمک کنه
درضمن این سورس هم دانلود نشد جهت الگو مخواستم

----------


## ehsan7007

سلام دوست عزیز ؛ این 8 صفحه یحث هم درهمین باره بود دیگه !

شما می تونی این برنامه رو از اینجا دانلود کنید.


موفق باشید.

----------


## خسرو خان

سلام
میخوام دانلود کنم نمیشه . میگه  لينك فايل مورد نظرتان صحيح نمی باشد

----------


## ehsan7007

> سلام
> میخوام دانلود کنم نمیشه . میگه  لينك فايل مورد نظرتان صحيح نمی باشد


کدوم لینک رو میگید؟ اون لینک مدیافایری که تو ی پست قبل گذاشتم کاملا سالمه ؛ همین حالا هم تست کردم

----------


## pooria2c

سلام دوستان من سورس کاملش و دارم اگه خواستید ایمیل بزنید تا واستون بفرستم 
pooria-2c@hotmail.com

----------


## faramarzi_mh

آقا لینک دانلود خطا میده لطفا اصلاح کنین تا ما هم یه حالی ببریم

----------


## vbnovin

سلام خرابه لطفا اصلاح نمایید



*File Not Found*

 The file you were looking for could not be found, sorry for any inconvenience.

----------


## ordebehesht

دوست من لینکهای دانلود پاک شدن

----------


## vbnovin

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...81%D8%B1%D9%85

اینم لینکی که میتونید دانلود کنید

----------


## talafiii

> با سلام 
> از اینکه میبنم بازار دلال بازی و سود جوئی حتی توی این سایت که یکی از اولین سایتهای آموزشی برنامه نویسی است استفاده میشه بسیار متاثر شدم . جالب اینکه کدهای یکی از دوستان که نشانده فروتنی و وقار ایشان هست را در سایت خودشون قرار میدن و پول میگیرن !!! 
> 
> اینم برای اینکه این آقایان خوش به حالشون نشه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/TnqDf2fA/...hop_oledb.html




کلی کلی کلی کلی دمت گرم دمت گرم

----------


## moonesi002

دانلود نمیشه

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

با لینک مستقیم دانلود کنید
http://www.barnamenevisjavan.com/post/443

----------


## daneshjo90

با تشکر از دوست عزیز

من دارم دانلود میکنم 

بعد از اینکه برنامه رو تست کردم نظرمو در مورد برنامه بهت میگم 

موفق باشی

----------


## rezahashemian

دوست گرامی دستت درد نکنه ولی لینکش حذف شده
لطفا مجددا آپلود کنید

----------


## khoshkhu

این هم یه کلاس که میتونید اطلاعات هارد رو براتون بخونه خصوصا سریال رو
namespace hard
{
using System;
using System.Collections;
using System.Management;

publicclassHardDrive
{
privateArrayList hdCollection;
privateHashtable[] htbl;

public HardDrive()
{
HardDriveInfo info;
this.htbl = null;
this.hdCollection = newArrayList();
ManagementObjectSearcher searcher = new ManagementObjectSearcher("SELECT * FROM Win32_DiskDrive");
int index = 0;
this.htbl = newHashtable[searcher.Get().Count];
foreach (ManagementObject obj2 in searcher.Get())
{
info = new HardDriveInfo();
this.hdCollection.Add(info);
this.htbl[index] = newHashtable();
foreach (PropertyData data in obj2.Properties)
{
this.htbl[index].Add(data.Name, data.Value);
}
info.Model = this.htbl[index]["Model"].ToString();
info.Type = this.htbl[index]["MediaType"].ToString();
index++;
}
searcher = new ManagementObjectSearcher("SELECT * FROM Win32_PhysicalMedia");
index = 0;
foreach (ManagementObject obj2 in searcher.Get())
{
info = (HardDriveInfo) this.hdCollection[index];
foreach (PropertyData data in obj2.Properties)
{
if (!this.htbl[index].Contains(data.Name))
{
this.htbl[index].Add(data.Name, data.Value);
}
}
if (this.htbl[index]["SerialNumber"] == null)
{
info.SerialNo = "None";
}
else
{
info.SerialNo = this.htbl[index]["SerialNumber"].ToString();
}
info.Signature = this.htbl[index]["Signature"].ToString();
index++;
}
}

publicHashtable[] GetAllDataAboutHarddrive()
{
returnthis.htbl;
}

publicArrayList GetHardDriveInfo()
{
returnthis.hdCollection;
}
}
}

----------


## jalalc4t3r

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام سورس یه برنامه کامل رو برای دوستان برنامه نویس اینجا قرار بدم. این برنامه ، برنامه مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه هست. 40 فرم داره و 13 گزارش کریستال ریپورت. چند نسخه ازش رو فروختم و داره استفاده میشه.
> امکانات برنامه : (دوستان فقط کمی طولانی هست چون این امکاناتو برای فروش تو سایتم قرار دادم و نمیخوام دوباره کاری بشه و همونارو کپی میکنم ) : 
> 
>     این نرم افزار از هفت بخش اصلی  تشکیل شده است و هر بخش هم به قسمت های کلی زیر تقسیم می گردد : 
> 
> مدیریت خرید : خرید ، فروشندگان ، چک های صادره ، لیست خریدها
> 
>  مدیریت فروش : فروش ، مشتریان ، چک های وارده ، لیست فروش ها
> ...



لینکشو واسم پ.خ میکنی ؟

----------


## f.beigirad

> لینکشو واسم پ.خ میکنی ؟


عزیزم چرا پستارو با دقت نمیخونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آقا احسان زحمتشو کشیدن.بفرمایید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?360529

----------


## moeinih

با سلام واقعا خسته نباشید !!
ما یک جماعت برنامه نویسیم که درآمدمون از همین برنامه نویسیه اونوقت شما رفتی کلی زحمت کشیدی یک نرم افزار نوشی و اونو رایگان در اختیار استفاده کنندگان قرار دادی .
این سخاوت برنامه نویسا ما رو کشته آخه چرا اینکارو می کنید چرا برنامه نویسی رو با گذاشتن رایگان نرم افزار در دسترس دیگران بی ارزش می کنید تو رو خدا نکنید برنامه آماده در اختیار ملت نذارید حتی در اختیار برنامه نویسان فکر کنم قانون سایت هم همینه که کد برای کاربران نذارید!!

----------


## botparast

سلام
من ميخوام از اين برنامه براي مغازم استفاده كنم و نياز دارم چندتا تغيير داده بشه.آيا كسي ميتونه كمك كنه؟

----------


## maythamahmadi

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام سورس یه برنامه کامل رو برای دوستان برنامه نویس اینجا قرار بدم. این برنامه ، برنامه مدیریت مراکز فروش و تعمیرات تلفن همراه هست. 40 فرم داره و 13 گزارش کریستال ریپورت. چند نسخه ازش رو فروختم و داره استفاده میشه.
> امکانات برنامه : (دوستان فقط کمی طولانی هست چون این امکاناتو برای فروش تو سایتم قرار دادم و نمیخوام دوباره کاری بشه و همونارو کپی میکنم ) : 
> 
>     این نرم افزار از هفت بخش اصلی  تشکیل شده است و هر بخش هم به قسمت های کلی زیر تقسیم می گردد : 
> 
> مدیریت خرید : خرید ، فروشندگان ، چک های صادره ، لیست خریدها
> 
>  مدیریت فروش : فروش ، مشتریان ، چک های وارده ، لیست فروش ها
> ...


دانلود نمیشه   :::  The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## botparast

من لينك دانلودش را دارم.فقط ميخوام اگه كسي ميتونه ارور هاش را رفع كنه كمكم كنه

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

> من لينك دانلودش را دارم.فقط ميخوام اگه كسي ميتونه ارور هاش را رفع كنه كمكم كنه


 من هم دانلود کردم دو تا خطا داشت که رفعش کردم. توی کدوم مرحله و چه خطایی میده؟

----------


## botparast

وقتی برنامه را اجرا میکنم این خطا را میده

35247993070466130852.png

----------


## arash_flag

سلام داداش بی زحمت لینک ها رو درست کن .

----------


## sadeghlinux

سلام 

دوستان کسی لینک رو داره بزاره یا اگه امکانش هس دوباره آپلود کنید

تشکر فراوان

----------


## botparast

بفرماييد .اينم لينك مستقيم فايل
*دانلود*
از دوستان خواهش مي كنم اشكالات را اصلاح كنن تا ديگران نيز بتونن استفاده كنن

----------


## botparast

اين را نيز دانلود كنيد و پوشه C#‎ در درايو F كپي كنيد.
هم ميتونيد از دكمه ورود وارد برنامه بشيد و دوم اينكه با وارد كردن رمز عبور كه يوز :mohsen و رمز نيز :1234مي باشد

C#‎.rar

----------


## aliooali

دوستان کسی مشکل این سورس رو بر طرف نکرده که برا دانلود قرار بده

----------


## aliooali

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------

